# 1968 10 hp Canadian tracked unit



## skyward (12 mo ago)

thanks for the the addition to the group, in the process of turning this machine into a take me across the ice to fish, maybe someone here can give an insight all that might involved to make this a running unit to go across the lake gears i am thinking once the blower part is gone thinking this is possible have a video but not a wiz at this as yet thanks guys talk soon


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think it could easily be done. You'll have to rig some type of skid platform, braced up to the handlebars, as it will want to fall backwards, you can put a seat on it as well ..... make sire you got some nice XTrac ......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If your going to be sitting, you could lower the handle bars .... probably need to make a front cover to protect the belt drive as well.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not aware of any 10HP tracked snow blowers manufactured in 1968, would be interested in seeing this snow blower.
Can you post some photos of the machine?


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> Not aware of any 10HP tracked snow blowers manufactured in 1968, would be interested in seeing this snow blower.
> Can you post some photos of the machine?


not wiz trying


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)




----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> I would think it could easily be done. You'll have to rig some type of skid platform, braced up to the handlebars, as it will want to fall backwards, you can put a seat on it as well ..... make sire you got some nice XTrac ......


when you mentioned Xtrac did you mean tires or tracks , is there indeed new tracks available cross refence others makes thanks for the help


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My bad ... i just saw in the heading it's a tracked unit

XTrac are tires ....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Is your machine similar to this 80's or 90's vintage?









Found a manual:


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> Is your machine similar to this 80's or 90's vintage?
> View attachment 187939
> 
> 
> Found a manual:


yes sir its out of town try and get pics later today thanks


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

skyward said:


> yes sir its out of town try and get pics later today thanks


put serial number little earlier


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I used the serial # to find the owners manual online.
Sounds like an interesting project, and welcome to SBF.


----------



## John Pierson (Oct 7, 2018)

Does it have a central shaft with chains to each track drive wheel? I restored a trac II some years ago. The shafts all turned in plastic sleeve bearings.. They were rusted solid so I replaced them with flange ball bearings. You may need to change the chain drive sprocket ratio to move faster. Good luck. GJ


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

thanks havent had the chance to rip it apart as yet tracks are moving thats a good start i hope . thought of a ? though what are the chances there are replacement tracks from other models out there maybe take care talk soon


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

kinda of what i have in mind


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

screwed that up still trying small video


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

its called a snowdog plenty of videos


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

pretty much thats it will be me in the sled but it also needs to fit in back of subaru forester


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

that uses a snowmobile chassis i think little big but fun yes


----------



## skyward (12 mo ago)

thanks you snow blower gods so far, got the chance to tear apart the Thing ( its new name ) looking to make it faster everything seems to work after to auger was taken off all chains under the cowlings i think i like that ? replacement tracks ? 54 inches long by 5 1/2 wide tracks are they available found a slit in track , like to replace and stud which seems easy enough thats a start for now


----------

